# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Ice picking knie

## ankel

Hallo allemaal,
In mijn knie is door een MRI vastgesteld dat er kraakbeenschade is.
Er zit een gat in het kraakbeen over 8 millimeter.
Volgens de huisarts moet er een kijkoperatie gaan plaatsvinden.
Hierbij zal er (naast schoonmaakwerk) in het bot geboord worden zodat er littekenweefsel ontstaat waardoor het gat gedicht zal worden.

Maar... ik lees op internet dat deze operatie niet altijd helpt.
Omdat je na deze operatie een aantal weken absoluut niet op het geopereerde been mag lopen en er een flink lange revalidatie tijd bij hoort, twijfel ik heeel erg of ik dit wel wil laten doen.

Tja.... ik ben net (bijna) hersteld van een meniscus operatie en nu krijg ik dit weer op mijn bord.....


Vrijdag 19 februari moet ik naar de orthopeed om te kijken wat er precies gedaan moet worden.
Ik ben graag goed voorbereid voor dit gesprek :Big Grin: 

Mijn vraag aan jullie is:
Heeft iemand ervaring met deze operatie?
Heeft het bij jullie geholpen?
Hoe is de revalidatie verlopen?

Graag hoor ik van jullie
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Anke,

Vervelend dat je van de ene operatie in de andere valt  :Frown: 
Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar ik hoop dat je nog antwoord krijgt van iemand die er wel ervaring mee heeft voordat je naar de orthopeed gaat!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Anke,

Ik kan me wel inbeelden wat je voelt. Ik loop al jaren rond met knie problemen. Na lang aanhouden mag ik nu eindelijk naar de orthopeed.
20 jaar geleden ook al eens aan mij knie geopereerd. Toen is er loszittend kraakbeen verwijderd. Revalidatie heeft toen 4 maanden geduurd.
Na wat speurwerk op het net kwam ik o.a. tegen dat je 4 weken lang je knie niet mag belasten.
Veel succes vrijdag.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald en Luuss,
Bedankt voor jullie reactie.
Wat Ronald ook al schrijft, had ik ook gevonden op internet, je mag een aantal weken je knie helemaal niet belasten :EEK!: 

Als je dan bedenkt dat ik alleen woon, op een flat drie hoog (zonder lift) en een heel stel beesten om voor te zorgen dan wordt je daar niet vrolijk van.

Ik heb voor die andere knie nog steeds fysio en die zegt ook: zo min mogelijk doen zolang je van dat gat in je kraakbeen niet heeel veel last hebt.

De meest heftige klachten zitten namelijk aan de andere kant van mijn knie, maar daar is op de MRI niks te zien.
Ik herken de pijn die daar zit echter heel goed, want die is het zelfde als in had in mijn rechterknie waar een scheur in de meniscus zat.

Waar ik voor ga is bijschaven en schoonmaken (eventueel nog even de meniscus meenemen) en dan gewoon na 4 weken weer gaan werken :Smile: 

Ik hoop dat de orthopeed het daar mee eens is.
Ik laat jullie weten hoe het verder gaat.
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Anke,

Ik zou maar rustig aan doen met je knie. Hij moet een leven lang mee. Laat even weten hoe het gegaan is. Ik zelf mag de 25e sinds lange tijd weer eens naar de orthopeed.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Anke,
Veel succes vrijdag bij de orthopeed!
Zoals Ronald zget moet je nog een heel leven met je knie doen, dus wees er zuinig op  :Smile:  Heel veel sterkte!

@ Ronald,
Ik hoop dat jij de 25ste meer duidelijkheid gaat krijgen! Heel veel succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Anke!!

Xx Ag

----------


## ankel

Hallo allemaal,
Vandaag ben ik bij de Orthopeed geweest.
Hij was het met mij eens dat de slijtage niet behandeld hoeft te worden als ik er niet heel erg last van heb. :Smile: 
Na onderzoek stelde hij vast dat de pijn aan de binnenkant van mijn knie komt doordat één van de kniebanden een optater heeft gehad.
Hihi het enige wat ik heb gedaan was mij omdraaien in bed (met een kat op mijn voeten) en toen hoorde ik heeeel hard krrrrrrak :EEK!: 

Conclusie: fysiotherapie :Big Grin: 
Pfffff ik ben zo opgelucht dat er niet weer een operatie hoeft te gebeuren.
Over 2 maanden moet ik weer terugkomen om te kijken hoe het gaat.

@Ronald: ik hoop dat jij ook goed nieuws krijgt bij de Orthopeed!!!
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Anke,

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je opgelucht bent over de conclusie van de orthopeed!
Hopelijk gaat de pijn aan de binnenkant van je knie verminderen door de fysiotherapie, weet je al wannee je daarmee kan beginnen?
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## ankel

Hoi Luus,
Ik ben zo langzamerhand vaste klant bij de fysiotherapeut.
Ik kan wel een abbonnement nemen bij die man :Big Grin: 
Aankomende dinsdag kan ik al terecht.
Ik ben benieuwd wat de behandeling gaat zijn.
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Anke,
Scheelt dat je je fysiotherapeut kent  :Wink:  
Hopelijk komt de beste man morgen met een goede behandeling zodat je snel van de pijn af bent!
Heel veel succes!
Groetjes Luuss

----------


## ankel

Hoi Luus,
Sterker nog, we waren nog bezig de behandeling van de andere knie af te bouwen :Wink: 

De behandeling voor de opgerekte knieband is eigenlijk hetzelfde als die voor de revalidatie van de meniscus.
Namelijk: de bovenbeenspieren versterken.
Maarja.... in de anderhalve maand die ik al last heb van die linker knie, was ik daar al mee bezig in verband met de revalidatie van de meniscus operatie (rechter knie)
Snappen jullie het nog :Big Grin: 

Ik ben niet zo kleinzerig dus tijdens het oefenen voor de rechterknie (meniscus) deed het ook wel pijn in de linkerknie.
Maarja dat ga ik natuurlijk op zo'n moment niet zeggen :Cool: 

Hi hi dus nu eerst masseren en door middel van "stroom" proberen de pijn wat weg te krijgen.
En dan weer aan het oefenen :Big Grin: 
Ik houd jullie op de hoogte.
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Anke,
Misschien had je toch moeten aangeven dat je last had aan de linkerknie terwijl je de oefeningen van je rechterknie deed... dan had je er eerder wat mee/aan kunnen doen... maar ik begrijp ook goed dat je niet kleinzerig over wou komen hoor  :Wink: 
Ik hoop dat met de massage en door 'stroom' de pijn weg te krijgen valt!
Succes en veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Ronald68

Ankel,

Ik ben vandaag bij de orthopeed geweest. Niet veel nieuws gehoord, alleen dan dat mijn slijmbeurs eenbeetje erg aan de grote kant is. Ik mag nu ook nog een MRI laten maken om te kijken of er losse bot.en of kraakbeen fragmenten zijn. Afhankelijk hiervan en of de slijkbeurs geslonken is wordt er op 30 maart besloten of ik geopereerd ga worden. Persoonlijk hoop ik op dat laatste want zoals het nu gaat is het ook niets.

Fysio heeft bij mij tot op heden niet echt geholpen, voor dit probleem althans. Hopelijk bij jou wel.

Wordt vervolgd....

PS lijkt me wel spannend zo'n MRI, vaan gezien bij House en dan gaat er altijd van alles mis :Stick Out Tongue: 

Overigens even gegoogeld ik heb een Osgood-Schlatter, of tenminste de resten er van, ben tenslotte al lang niet meer in de groei (lengte) en veel te oud

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald,
Fijn dat je nu misschien wat meer duidelijkheid gaat krijgen.
Heb je al een datum voor de MRI?
Zo'n MRI vond ik eigenlijk helemaal niet spannend.
De laatste keer viel ik bijna inslaap tijdens de scans :Big Grin: 

Omdat je voor je knie gaat, hoef je niet helemaal in het apparaat.
Je krijgt een koptelefoon op tegen het lawaai, met daarop een muziekje.
In mijn geval de radio.
En via de koptelefoon communiceer je met degene die de scans uitvoert.
Het enige lastige is dat je wel heeeel stil moet liggen.
Veel succes!!
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald,
Ik hoop dat je meer duidelijkheid krijgt en dat je niet veel langer met pijn en rust hoeft rond te lopen!
Ben ook wel benieuwd wanneer je voor MRI moet! Bij House gaat er wel vaker wat mis of goed wat in de praktijk anders gaat  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Veel succes!

@ Anke,
Haha apart hoor dat je bijna in slaap viel bij je laatste MRI  :Wink: 
Voelt het bij jou inmiddels al wat beter???

----------


## Ronald68

@ Ankel
Ik ben vrijdag geweest, maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat je in slaap bent gevallen. Wat een herrie ondanks de koptelefoon. De 30e krijg ik pas uitslag over hoe of wat. Het leek afgelopen weekeinde weer wat beter te gaan, maar ik krijg nu steeds meer last met traplopen en fietsen.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald,
Hi hi had je niet een lekker muziekje op de koptelefoon :Smile: 

Wat duurt dat lang zeg, pas de 30 ste de uitslag.
Of is dat de datum dat je pas weer bij de Orthopeed terecht kunt?
Want de huisarts had bij mij na drie werkdagen al de uitslag.

Vervelend dat je nu steeds meer last krijgt van je knie.
Hopelijk kan de orthopeed iets met de uitslag van de MRI


Ik heb inmiddels weer twee maal per week fysiotherapie.
Maarja omdat ik gewoon aan het werk ben (kinderdagverblijf). En dat wil ook persé blijven doen, belast ik de kniebanden natuurlijk lekker.
En schiet het allemaal niet echt op.
Ach ja... geduld is een schone zaak :Stick Out Tongue: 
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Anke,

Ik kan de 30e pas bij de orthopeed terecht. Ook ik ben gewoon aan het werk. Zit toch de hele dag op m'n gat. (Calculator) Gisteren ook weer eens geprobeerd om hard te lopen, maar kwam niet verder dan 1 rondje op de baan (400m). Erg lastig omdat ik tijdens het trainen geven dingen voor moet doen. Maar ja het is niet anders.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald,
Hi hi als ik de hele dag op mijn gat zat op het werk, dan had ik ook mijn knieband niet verrekt :Big Grin: 
Vandaag ben ik op de fiets naar mijn werk gegaan.
Ongeveer 15 min fietsen.
Het ging alleen maar in een hele lichte versnelling :Frown: 
Maar ja bewegen is in iedergeval goed :Wink: 

Lastig dat je zo lang moet wachten op de uitslag.
Ik kan me voorstellen dat het heel frustrerend is als je bij de training niet eens even voor kan doen wat je wilt.
Sterkte met wachten!!
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Ben afgelopen dinsdag bij de orthopeed geweest. Het wordt dus een operatie. 13 april krijg ik een pre-operatief gesprek en dan krijg ik te horen wanneer ik onder het mes mag.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald,
Fijn dat er nu eindelijk iets gedaan gaat worden.
Wat was er nu op de MRI te zien?
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Uiteraard kon ik er niets op zien :Confused: 

Maar de orthopeed zag onder andere dat de maniscus heel waren al was er 1 wel wat oud. Tevens waren er losse botfragmenten zichtbaar en een vergrootte slijmbeurs. Daar wordt ik nu aan geholpen.

----------


## ankel

Hallo allemaal,
Het knieverhaal gaat weer vrolijk verder.
Bij de fysiotherapeut ben ik momenteel niet aan het oefenen want dat leek de knie weer teveel te belasten.

Het blijft dus bij masseren en de pijn bestrijden.
Opzich geeft dat wel rust in de knie, maar zodra ik kracht ga zetten is het weer hommeles :Mad: 

Gezien de aard van de klachten denkt de fysiotherapeut dat er TOCH iets mis is met de meniscus :EEK!: 
En eigenlijk dacht ik dat zelf ook al.

Daarnaast gaat de plek waar de slijtage in mijn knie zit ook steeds meer zeer doen....

Vrijdag 16 april moet ik voor controle naar de orthopeed. Ik ben benieuwd....


@Ronald:
Jij gaat al bijna voor je pré oparatief gesprek.
Succes!!!
Groetjes Anke

----------


## ankel

Hallo allemaal,
Vandaag weer naar de orthopeed voor controle.
Hij weet eigenlijk ook niet wat er aan de hand is.
Op de MRI is dus niks te zien.
Het zou kunnen dat er wat losse kraakbeen deeltjes door de knie zwerven die voor die irritatie zorgen. Omdat mijn knie nog steeds erg zeer doet, en fysio niet helpt...
Zit er niks anders op dan in de knie te gaan kijken :EEK!: 

Dus.... dinsdag 18 mei moet ik onder het mes. :Frown: 
Pffff hier zat ik nou echt niet op te wachten.
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Ankel,

Ben afgelopen maandag voor gesprek geweest. Stelt eigenlijk niet zo veel voor, zal wel bij de procedure horen. Ik krijg 10 dagen voor ze gaan snijden een oproep. Dat is tot op heden nog niet gebeurt. Moet ook niet want ik wil wel even fijn Koninginnedag vieren.
Ik heb momenteel veel last van mijn knie, we zijn de keuken aan het verbouwen/vernieuwen en daardoor heb ik veel op mijn knieën moeten zitten. En daar wordt ik niet vrolijk van mag je best weten. De fisio was ook al niet te spreken.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald,
Wahahaha foei op je knieen zitten :Big Grin: 
Tja soms moeten dingen gewoon he....
Veel plezier met koninginnedag, hopelijk krijg je snel daarna een oproep.
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Vandaag nog ff gebeld, misschien hoor ik woensdag iets anders weer een week later. Hoe langer het duurt deste kleiner de kans wordt dat we op vakantie kunnen. Dat zou wel jammer zijn.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald,
Het zou zeker jammer zijn als je niet op vakantie kunt.
Kan je niet vragen of ze ja na je vakantie kunnen inplannen?
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Ankel,

Ik wil er nu zo snel mogelijk aan geholpen worden. Ik wil weer hardlopen, in ieder geval weer een halve marathon lopen in 2011. Hoe eerder ik geopereerd wordt hoe beter dus.
Maar ik week 18 ben ik ook al niet aan de beurt helaas.

----------


## Ronald68

Hoeraaaaa,
Ben heel boos geworden en nu mag ik in eens de 17e komen. Was al bezig met alternatieven. De verzekeraar had al een privé kliniek geregeld in Nijmegen, maar das een beetje uit de buurt.

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald,
Waar een beetje kwaad worden al niet goed voor is :Big Grin: 
Ik moet de 18e voor de operatie.
Dan zitten we gezellig samen in de lappenmand :Big Grin: 
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Ankel,

Ik heb net MP3'tjes verzameld om lekker te luisteren. Ik ga zo naar Sneek.
Jij succes morgen!

----------


## ankel

Hoi Ronald,
Hoe is het bij jou gegaan met je operatie??
Goed idee Mp3 tjes luisteren :Smile: 

Hallo allemaal,
Vandaag heb ik mijn knie operatie gehad.
De operatie is prima verlopen.
Er was toch aardig wat mis in die knie ondanks dat er op de MRI alleen slijtage aan de buitenkant van de knie was te zien.

In de binnen EN in de buitenmeniscus zat een scheur.
Verder slijtage aan de achterkant van de knieschijf en slijtage aan de binnenkant van de knie.
Volgens de orthopeed ben ik nog wel erg jong voor al zoveel slijtage.
Ik moet rustig aan doen en vooral niet te snel weer alles willen doen.
Hi hi rustig aan daar ben ik niet zo goed in.....

Gelukkig is het allemaal prima verlopen.
Om 13 uur werd ik geopereerd en om 16 uur mocht ik alweer naar huis.
Ik houd jullie op de hoogte!!
Groetjes Anke

----------


## Ronald68

Ankel,

Bij mij is alles ook goed verlopen. Ik was alleen wat later thuis, om een uur of 9 savonds. Ik heb alleen wel last van pijn. Mag mijn knie niet belasten in de zin van buigen. Ik kan er wel op staan, maar loop met 2 krukken. Ben lekker thuis aan het werk. Hopelijk snel weer aan het werk.

----------

